# Buddy!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya!

So I took some photos of buddy in the nice sunshine we get in our new apt :3

She doesn't like the camera and she doesn't really like the window, can you tell? LOL



















she's lost a bit of weight since we let her wings grow in again. She's been flying a lot more, just recently I had to clip them back slightly so she's not terribly happy with me. :/

otherwise she's her loud playful self! 

thanks for looking!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

How many pets do you have Cid? Your place must be full!

I love seeing people in Apartments and Condos - their places are usually FULL of tanks and other things.....I'm on my way there...

Beautiful bird!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe I used to be full of tanks but now I things are a touch more simple. I am still working on smoothing out (and trying to get in one more tank lol)

We have Buddy, who is a female Quaker parrot. I would like to upgrade her cage to something a lot larger.

I have a 2 foot by 1 foot flight cage with zebra finches.

1 90 gallon planted tank
1 75 gallon Ornate poly/sailfin pleco tank
1 tree frog
1 5 gallon with a female paddletail newt
1 1.5 gallon with a pea puffer
1 5 gallon with spixi snails, shrimps and an old crowntail betta. Ohh and some pleco fry. 
2 30ish gallon tubs that house 1 RES and one YES. lol Those will be upgraded the next time bob is napping and I can smuggle the new tubs in.

OOhh and two cats


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Hehehe I used to be full of tanks but now I things are a touch more simple. I am still working on smoothing out (and trying to get in one more tank lol)
> 
> We have Buddy, who is a female Quaker parrot. I would like to upgrade her cage to something a lot larger.
> 
> ...


and how much is your monthly electric / water bill goes for???


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LOL nice to see I am not the only one with a bunch of different pets LOL

What does the YES stand for? I have never seen that one yet LOL is it yellow eared slider?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> LOL nice to see I am not the only one with a bunch of different pets LOL
> 
> What does the YES stand for? I have never seen that one yet LOL is it yellow eared slider?


YES do exist

Yellow eared slider (ITS yellow!)


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> YES do exist
> 
> Yellow eared slider (ITS yellow!)


I ment the short form not the turtle

I know my turtles better then most trust me.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow nice collection do you have pics of the tree frog? buddy seems relaxed even though he doesnt like the camera and window. Becareful with your ornate and plecos. Plecos are known to suck slime coat of bichir becareful.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I know shark, thanks for the warning. We had an issue with rasping when the ornate jumped from her old tank when I was moving her and got a long scratch down her side. Thats when the pleco started for her.

I had separated them for a long while until she healed up again. They are together now but they don't touch eachother at all. Aside from her trying to eat his tail from time to time.. :/

Bigfishy, The water bill is only 10 bucks a month. The hydro over two month was about 200 or so with the air on most of the time.

Jackson, I actually ment to ask you about an ID. Its a yellow cooter or something.

Here is a shot of him. 









Oohh and this is a pic of the frog.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Very cute. Birds are one animal I will always admire but never keep myself. Too much noise and smell for me, I have enough of that with a dog lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Noise and mess is the truth! LOL the finches drive bob insane with the little feathers and seed bits.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow those are some nice pics of the tree frog and turtle. They look so proffesional


----------

